# What hair style, make up and shoes go my brother wedding dress?



## cakez (Aug 16, 2013)

So this is my dress..




I need help deciding on what hair style, an updo or down!? (my hair long and thick black) Im stuck with what colour shoes to get!? Also, what make up and lipstick would go with the colour of it? and what about accessories thank you .


----------



## Animezing (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay, so if it's going to be hot or windy then you should wear your hair up. If not, then wear it down. I like these looks the best.



 Favorite updo for hot or windy conditions



If the weather is nice then I think this hairstyle would look great!
As for makeup, I like the first picture (hair up) &amp; maybe a nude color for the shoes.


----------



## cakez (Aug 17, 2013)

this what i bough


----------



## Animezing (Aug 18, 2013)

Those shoes are absolutely adorable



  You're going to look gorgeous! I don't know if you decided on a hairstyle/makeup yet, so I added more pictures, hope you find something you like.




 I love her hair/makeup and those earrings are beautiful!




I think a white flower in you hair would match well with your dress.


----------



## theshoeheaven (Dec 10, 2013)

Your dress looks pretty...........

Your contact to good parlor why take tension.......... I hope you are looking beautiful in this dress.


----------



## theshoeheaven (Dec 30, 2013)

Your dress looks pretty...........

Your contact to good parlor why take tension.......... I hope you are looking beautiful in this dress.High heels


----------

